# JasperReport und Zeile ausblenden?



## Romsl (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ist es mit JasperReports, bzw. iReport möglich TextFelder auszublenden wenn der Inhalt eines Field leer ist und dann die restlichen Felder automatisch nach oben verschieben zu lassen?

Danke

Romsl


----------



## Romsl (6. Oktober 2005)

Ok habs mal wieder gefunden.

Man kann es in den TextField Properties einstellen.Dort gibt es Remove line when blank.

Aber dort muss man auch aufpassen dass die Felder nicht verbunden sind (bemerkt ihr an grün bzw blauer Umrandung), denn sonst gehts euch wie mir und ihr dürft den Fehler suchen.

Gruß

Romsl


----------

